# USB Drucker mit C# ansprechen



## sakanoue (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich habe hier einen Bon Drucker: Presto KTP622-100 Bon Drucker von itp systems & solutions. Nun möchte ich diesem Drucker Steuersequenzen (ASCII Befehle) schicken und Nachrichten vom Drucker abfragen.

Im englischen Handbuch steht:_" The special printer driver builds-up the required 
command sequences and transfers them through the user interface (EP1 User Pipes) to the appliance. "_

Also brauche ich ja einen speziellen Treiber mit dem ich die USB Schnittstelle als COM simulieren kann. Leider habe ich den gewünschten Treiber noch nicht bekommen.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit diesen über C# anzusprechen?

Gruß,
saka


----------

